# GC to Bris 2011, in instalments! Huge trip, huge report!



## scater

I've been hanging out for this report Brad, can't wait for the rest!


----------



## scoman

Enjoying the report Brad, getting more jealous... :twisted:


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Great stuff! throughly enjoyable! Keep it up!


----------



## warren63

Great report, sounds like a terrific trip !!


----------



## paulsod

Great reading Brad.
25klms in a day, I would be absolutely buggered covering that distance in the Outback.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## dru

indiedog said:


> On packing up my tent I noticed a sizable hole that a rat had chewed through the corner to try and get at my food! :twisted: Not happy! Dru, you've got some explaining to do! Grant had also had his yak hatch nibbled and one or two others were recounting stories of giant rodents apparently trying to carry their tents and all away! :shock:


Here he is, Brad's new furry friend. Wasn't me taking those pic flashes, no sir, not me.


----------



## eagle4031

great report --- sell it as a book ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet

What an excellent adventure.
Look forward to the rest of the reports.


----------



## Jumaji

_Brad, the bar lady at the Sharks Club was no Miss personality either, never made eye contact with Grant or I. At least the beer was cold !! 
Jim._


----------



## rumchaser

Thanks for the report very interesting 
Also I hate how people have no respect for other peoples belongings. :shock: 
I always tell my children not to go anywhere near other peoples stuff .


----------



## JonnyOnTheSpot

Hey Indiedog thanks for a great report. Really enjoyable reading. Those pics from day four look magic on the water. Sounds like an awesome adventure - very envious


----------



## TheFishinMusician

Bravo!! A great report for a great trip!!
Very jealous!!!


----------



## ant

Outstanding effort by all sounds like fun I'll go when we have the B&B version ( I love a hot shower and a bed off the ground)  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## KingDan

A truely amazing effort a great writeup indiedog. So many times reading this post I was jealous and wished I was there, maybe next year and by then I might have an AI to make those kms a little easier.

Dan


----------



## malhal

Well done guys a huge effort.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Junglefisher

Did you find you spent so much time paddling, you spent little time fishing and therefore little reward?
I've found when distance is the objective, fishing suffers. 
I'm not saying this is a bad thing, it's just my experience. 
Great trip guys, you re-inspired me.


----------



## killer

Well done guys, & great report Brad. 
I'd like to give it a crack one day, but i need a bigger yak first  . 
cheers Ron.


----------



## Junglefisher

Sorry, little fish reward.
Finishing a big paddle is reward in itself, what's life without challenge?


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler

Sounds like you all had a great adventure. Great read, well written. Awesome photos.
Cheers.


----------



## yellowyak

Great report Brad,

I was glad to see the weather unfold for you in the end too, those shots of the glassy bay looked a pure pleasure.
This fabulous trip has made me want to go camping with kayak - count me in on the next trip for sure.
A champion organisational effort on your part too.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## KingDan

indiedog said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already looking at proposing another trip to Jumpinpin where we camp for 2 or 3 nights and just explore the area. Should equal less packing and setting up time, more fish, more frivolity, and less tired muscles. I was thinking to combine it with another SOO Flathead Comp but October's already looking pretty full so maybe September. But we'll get over this one first.
Click to expand...

Brad, I would be interested in this if I had enough time to prepare camping gear, the idea of less travel and more fishing also sounds very appealing.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## paulsod

That was a great read, Brad.
The trip you blokes undertook was fantastic.
Really glad that the weather came good and no major hassles occurred.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Basher

Yes brad well done on several fronts.
Thanks for organizing this trip mate, I truly enjoyed myself and felt safe at all times due to your well coordinated schedule with tides, cAmp sites, and even the wind blew in the right direction.
I was the last into camp most times and yes brad I saw you smirk as I slowly stretched myself into a standing position. No doubt I found the first 2 days physically challenging primarily due to a poor paddling technique and no sail!
The knowledge within the group was outstanding with plenty learnt about kayaking, local areas and fishing. 
Interesting that you blokes all thought my rusty, barbless hooks wouldn't catch fish?
You can sign me up for the next one.
I've already set it with the wife for next years labor day weekend- it beats marching down queen street!


----------



## gcgrant

Hi guys I would like to say what a great time it was, people told me it was such a crazy idea spending 4 days on a kayak and camping with people I had never met and only spoken to on the internet :lol: ! I am glad to be able to report to them that it was of the times that I remember what life is all about, and that I had the opportunity to meet a bunch of great fellas. I truly had an excellent time.   
I would like to thank you all for being such great company, and a special thanks to Brad for being the trip organiser and scout leader :lol: . Also special thanks to Ant for his Mackerel coaching.  
Lapse, I caught one of those black tips just before hitting the mainland, there must be a few around there!
I am heading to Tangalooma in August (21-27), if anyone has any ideas on a trip to get there, and how to get the yaks back, speak up cause I'd love to take the Yak !  
Count me in for the next labour day trip.


----------



## 4weightfanatic

Top effort guys, a great read and sounds like you all looked after each other in your own "ways"--- Pat


----------



## paddleparra

Brilliant read boys, I would love to tag along on the next trip.

Again, Brilliant

Brian


----------



## Howieau

Awesome idea. Great looking feed of fish too, esp that spotty! Good works boys great reports too


----------



## Ado

Great idea, great report. I'm still dreaming of a serious kayak camping trip. Too many commitments at the moment. There is a certain satisfaction in being self contained and achieving a mission well inspired. A great read a significant motivation to get a two day trip going somewhere down this neck of the woods soon.


----------

